# Marriage to get citizenship/residency



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently in Barcelona on a Visa that expires in January and cannot be extended.

Does anyone here have any experience on getting married to gain citizenship? What is the process, how long does it take? When my visa expires, if all the paperwork for marriage/citizenship hasn't been completed yet would it be a bad idea to remain here?

Also, I happen to be out of the EU on a trip when my visa expires. If I changed the ticket to return to Spain 2 or 3 days before it expires would immigration give me a tough time even though legally my visa is still valid?

Any experience/advice is welcome.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You can start the process to get married (assuming you're marrying a Spaniard, and in a real relationship) now. The sooner the better, really. Go to nearest Registro and ask for exactly what they want. It varies from region to region.If your visa expires in the meantime, you will be fine. But you should not leave Spain until you get your residency card. You can't apply for citizenship until you have been married for a year, and even then it will take years
just to get an appointment. 
About being allowed in with a few days left on your visa, I don't know, but my guess is 
there should not be a problem.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

presumably the first thing you need to do is fall in love and marry for the right reasons!!!!!!!


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

It is possible to be in love, be in a relationship, and because of visa issues, be in a situation where marriage is the only route to be able to be together. I probably wouldn't have gotten
married when I did if I hadn't have had the necessity to be able to live here.
I'm not saying the OP is in the same position....but she could be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> It is possible to be in love, be in a relationship, and because of visa issues, be in a situation where marriage is the only route to be able to be together. I probably wouldn't have gotten
> married when I did if I hadn't have had the necessity to be able to live here.
> I'm not saying the OP is in the same position....but she could be.


Of course it's possible, but I have to admit that the title of the thread made me wonder, too


----------



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry for not being clear in the first post.

I actually am in a serious relationship but its gotten to the point where we've run out of options to be together. It seems like marriage is the only way I will be able to stay. 

Also I've got full time employment here (company lawyers are also trying to figure something out for me but are having difficulties).

So if my visa expires in the meantime there isn't any danger to me staying here? I would assume though that my company couldn't keep paying me...also maybe being here illegally could affect the decision to grant me residency?

Marriage really seems like the best option at the moment. If I initiate the process before I leave in December then return a couple days before the visa expires, I can just wait it out here and be illegal for a few weeks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> Hi guys, sorry for not being clear in the first post.
> 
> I actually am in a serious relationship but its gotten to the point where we've run out of options to be together. It seems like marriage is the only way I will be able to stay.
> 
> ...


as long as everything is 'in process' you should be fine - although as someone else said, leaving the country during this time might not be the best idea


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Once you are married, the process to get residency is automatic. Don't worry about your status in that respect. It's a bit of a pain to get all the appropriate paperwork together, and 
takes time, that's all. The same is true for getting married. 
I was at the Registro in Barcelona, with all the paperwork, in the final stages, and the woman asked me if I had a visa, etc. My tourist visa had expired by then, and there was no problem....
Good luck!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> Also I've got full time employment here (company lawyers are also trying to figure something out for me but are having difficulties).
> 
> .


What kind of visa do you have that allows work but expires in Jan?


----------



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

NickZ said:


> What kind of visa do you have that allows work but expires in Jan?


It was a one year mobility visa (work and/or study). An agreement between Canada and Spain.


----------

